# Cookie Cutters as Molds



## craftygirl01 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello I'm new to soap making and i was wondering how I could use cookie cutters as Molds for M&P soap. 

Thanks


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 2, 2017)

craftygirl01 said:


> Hello I'm new to soap making and i was wondering how I could use cookie cutters as Molds for M&P soap.
> 
> Thanks



You can, but you will need to pour your M&P a little thicker than usual or run the risk of the soap leaking out of the cutter.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Nov 2, 2017)

jcandleattic said:


> You can, but you will need to pour your M&P a little thicker than usual or run the risk of the soap leaking out of the cutter.


Thanks for your reply. How would I make it thicker?


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 2, 2017)

craftygirl01 said:


> Thanks for your reply. How would I make it thicker?



Let it cool a little longer before pouring it. or make sure the cookie cutter is tight against whatever you are pouring it on until the soap thickens in it, so it doesn't leak out.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 2, 2017)

Maybe wrapping the bottom of the cookie cutter with Saran would work. And yes, pour cooler.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Nov 2, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Maybe wrapping the bottom of the cookie cutter with Saran would work. And yes, pour cooler.


Are you talking about the same stuff that you wrap the soap with?


----------



## Stacyspy (Nov 2, 2017)

When I do MP with cookie cutters, I pour a thin layer in the mold, let it harden for a bit, then push my cutter into that base layer, and finish pouring.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Nov 2, 2017)

Stacyspy said:


> When I do MP with cookie cutters, I pour a thin layer in the mold, let it harden for a bit, then push my cutter into that base layer, and finish pouring.


So are you talking about having a square shaped mode you pour your M&P in first?


----------



## dibbles (Nov 2, 2017)

craftygirl01 said:


> Are you talking about the same stuff that you wrap the soap with?



A plastic wrap, like is used for covering food. Saran is a brand name. Melt and pour is sometimes wrapped in it, yes. Stacyspy has a good idea. I think a slab (squarish) shape would probably be ideal, but you could really use any mold.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Nov 2, 2017)

So a loaf mold would work?


----------



## dibbles (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't see why not. You just wouldn't be able to do as many at one time.


----------



## Ford Prefect (Nov 3, 2017)

A steel, rimmed, baking tray might work well. As always, avoid aluminum.


----------



## Stacyspy (Nov 3, 2017)

craftygirl01 said:


> So are you talking about having a square shaped mode you pour your M&P in first?



Sort of... I have a large slab mold that was made for me years ago, the dimensions are about the size of a half sheet pan. I can pour about a half inch of soap in the bottom, arrange my cutters how I want them, let the bottom thicken, then pour the rest.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 4, 2017)

Depending on size, and what you are trying to achieve, it might be easier to pour your soap in the rectangle mold, and the cut the shape with the cutter.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 4, 2017)

Ford Prefect said:


> A steel, rimmed, baking tray might work well. As always, avoid aluminum.



Aluminum doesn't matter with M&P, not like it does with CP



SunRiseArts said:


> Depending on size, and what you are trying to achieve, it might be easier to pour your soap in the rectangle mold, and the cut the shape with the cutter.



That's what I was going to suggest next.


----------

